# What every GSD needs!!!



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

A life size water fountain!!

Back Home Again - Home & Garden Statues


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

That is gorgeous!! I'll have to mark the site because I might just get one of those when I get a house. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## halfdog (Apr 1, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a breeder in Las Vegas area? Thanks


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12 (Mar 28, 2013)

Very cool...although my Gypsy would actually use it as her personal water fountain.


----------

